# The babies.



## Kihluna (May 27, 2011)

Okay so Blossom`s babies are about 5-6 weeks old. They were seperated at 4 weeks and I have only kept 4 boys and 2 girls, found a nice local girl to take a whole bunch of the girls away so im down to a total of 4 girls and 5 boys which is a lot better to deal with than 7 girls in one cage and 1 boy.

the babies` fur is weird, its poofy like a cloud really. The mother was a spikey slick coated berkshire, and the dad is a curly haired. Will the babies fur stay like this? They are also very small..Ive never had baby rats before but ive had a pair of 2 month old who were well past these guys size. The babies are only about 3-4 inches long with the tail..and the fur is so light its see through, so they look bald sometimes..Im not sure what to think of them, they`re cute, but ive never seen rats like them with the fur like this lol.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Poufy- probably baby rex fur. As Romeo has aged, he has become "poufy". His guard hairs seem to have dissapeared on most of his body. Babies have soft, soft coats anyway, so being rex just adds to that.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Can you post pics?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Also, if you ever end up with a rescue litter again, next time let the boys stay with mom and the girls until 5 weeks NOT 4 weeks. That last week can be vital to their social development.


----------

